# On the Bench.......Big and Bad!



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

One of the baddest cars ever built!I'm doing a lighting setup for this car,so I'm doing the second movie version,which had the all black paint job.I used the Alclad Black,the best gloss black paint I've ever used.alex


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Very cool! That Alclad black looks dead-on to the movie car, excellent work on it.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice! Can't wait for more............:wave:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

adding detail........


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

the business end.....


----------

